# The BEST BODY BUZZ in the world?!



## misterklister (Dec 19, 2013)

ZUP! (Sorry if my english is poor, i'm from Sweden)



Got a question! I've been smooking a lot of weed, in periods. But it was a really long time ago i got my hands on a strain that gave me a real kick-ass body buzz.

I'm not talking about a normal body buzz, body high, to get a stoned feeling or getting a couchlock-effect. I'm talking about the type of body buzz that when you wave with your hand once, it should feel that your hand is "jumping" between the floor and ceiling for a couple of seconds or even minutes. The type of body buzz that when you jump of the floor once, it should feel like your whole body is jumping up and down for quite some time although you stand completely still.



Can anyone relate to this type of high? And if so, can anyone recommend a kick-ass strain that will give me this kind of body buzz again?

I'm going to Amsterdam for the New Year-holiday (2013/2014) and just want to know what weed to look for straight away.



Thanks!!


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 19, 2013)

"Can anyone relate to this type of high?"

Actually not at all...try and be a bit more descriptive of the side effects and type of high
Sounds like an energetic numbing Sativas filled with euphoric and trippy wonder that loosens you and heightens those touchy feely sensations, like a good sativa dom skunk..women like it a lot........see now something like that would help me


----------



## melman36 (Dec 23, 2013)

I dont know a strain that would make me feel like what you was saying but the strain that gave me the best body buzz is new york power deisel from nirvana shop .


----------



## Gmz (Dec 24, 2013)

I had this red diesel from a dispensary in Tahoe, strongest smoke I ever had... It was too strong for me, or just not the high I was looking for. I have much anxiety and that red diesel just seemed to pull every bit out of me, I was a nervous paranoid wreck lol. Maybe you would like it


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 25, 2013)

For the best body buzz, use an Indica strain and eat it in a food product prepared with Cannabutter.


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 27, 2013)

I think the word is called heroin lol. J/k

you would def like above has stated need to look for an indica strain. Eating cannabis and smoking at the same time can shoot you pretty far out there.


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 27, 2013)

Eat your cannabis product on an empty stomach.


----------



## Organic Toker (Jan 6, 2014)

Get some "_Indian Neela Chadayan_" (a.k.a _Idukki Gold_) and mix it with some P_ure Indian Sativa_ and roll a joint(don't smoke it yet). Put some buds in milk/tea or your favorite drink and boil it, cool and keep it in your fridge.

Wake up early in the morning, take a cold water bath and smoke the previously rolled joints without the tobacco. Have some cold coffee with the buds in it and chew some "_Bhang_" if you can get it. Peacefully have a cigarette with some hash oil smeared on top and you will see what I have seen.

I'll be bloody damned! 



Cheers and have fun in Amsterdam!

Toker.


----------



## playallnite (Jan 6, 2014)

exhaling a hit of crack when your lady is polishing your knob


----------

